# bravo procedure



## TAMCAMP (Feb 26, 2013)

I am needing help..Our doctor places Bravo capsule at the same time he does EGD..We bill the EGD on the date of svc and bill the 91035 when the Bravo report is read...sometimes 2 weeks later. Is this acceptable?


----------



## bridgettemartin (Feb 27, 2013)

We sought advice on this and other BRAVO billing issues with our BRAVO Rep.  We were told that if the only reason to perform the EGD was to place the BRAVO capsule, then the EGD cannot be billed separately.  (One of our providers told me that there is a delivery device that doesn't require doing an EGD to deploy the capsule) However, if there were other diagnostic reasons for performing the EGD, we should bill the EGD the date it was done, and bill the BRAVO interpretation 2 days later.  (Keeping in mind that we were not billing global for the BRAVO).  I do see recent articles on billing guidelines for interpretation fees...that we should list the interpretation DOS on the actual day it was interpreted.  I have not investigated this further, though, to know if that guideline only pertains to radiological services, etc.  Hope this helps!


----------



## JDV7980 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have always billed the EGD on the DOS and then billed for the bravo on the date it is analyzed and interpreted (even two weeks later) which is when the doctor provides the report for bravo.  CPT states next to the code 91035 that "placement, recording, analysis and interpretation" is included in this code.  How can you report this code then without the recording, analysis and interpretation??? Only the placement part of the code would have taken place.  At least that is how I understand it. 

You would have to wait until the test has been completed.  Hope this helps


----------

